
Solo: open source security key – last week on Kickstarter - ecesena
https://solokeys.com/kickstarter
======
ecesena
Open source code:
[https://github.com/SoloKeysSec/solo](https://github.com/SoloKeysSec/solo)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18131651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18131651)

